# puffers nipping at each other.... (DP owners help?)



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

got em about a week ago... they hang out together alot, eat tons of snails (dump at least 2+ in a day) They are in a 5 gal, heavy planted, lots of things to break the sightlines (doesnt help when they are together) and i just noticed one nipping/chasing the other. Something I should be concerned about? They've shown no aggression towards the cherry shrimp. 

Thanks


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

You might have to separate them are they 2 males or 2 females frankly I would never have put 2 in a 5 gal. Oh and dont be suprised if your shrimp go missing one day. If they are only doing it when you feed them thats normal my one always chases the other at feeding time. If they are acutally biting each other you will have to move one or get a bigger tank.


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

i had 2 puffers together in a 6g tank....They were fine together in the beginning, but after about a week, one guy just keeps on bullying the other. He would chase and nip at the smaller guy on sight...so the smaller guy spend most of the time hiding..

I thought it would work out..but after 2-3 weeks, the bully keeps on getting fatter (he was round like a ball..which is really cute..), while the smaller guy is looking more and more like a skeleton  

I felt that I had to separate them, so I did and the smaller guys now looks a lot healthier


Btw...before I put the 2 puffer in the tank...the tank has 3 amanos and 10-15 RCS, hundreds of copepods and ramshorn snail crawling on the glass.

After 1 week...there were ZERO copepods and ramshorn snail on sight...
After 3 week...I can only find 4 RCS in the tank...(i have seen the puffer attack the RCS..but usually the RCS will jump away and the puffer will just ignore it...i guess they eat the shrimp when I am not looking~)


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I have similar experiences to clock, there -- the fighting will only get worse. Add more java moss and other stuff to block the sight lines, separate out the puffer victims of agression, and don't expect your shrimp to live long. Puffers are cute but they're also nasty killers. Even if the bites aren't fatal, they could get infected and the infections could kill the victims.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

wth were all you negative nancies when I was asking about puffers?  


lol

pat, I didn't know you had puffers? How big a tank are yours in?

I'll keep an eye on them. They are neat little fish. Most people I've talked to say 5 in a 5 gal should be no issue, but we'll see. I can't have another tank now, and especially not for the same species!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

the truth is, it's rather risky. my advice to you was to go for it, and I still stand by that. but, it's a small tank with semi-aggressive tendencies. the possibility for failure in a small tank like this is probably 60/40 in favour of survival (FYI, i totally pulled those figures out of my ass.)

that being said, some chasing and minimal nipping is to be expected. especially in the sort of higher "risk" tank you and I are running. is it just chasing? how often? my male will chase the females occasionally - but the "chases" last mere seconds. 

keep an eye on them. unfortunately, a single injury will probably do them in. at some point you'll have to make a judgement call. but it's still pretty early in the game, if i recall.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

haha


yeah, 1 week in. i'll give them some more time to settle down. The chases are quick, but I think I see contact sometimes.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

here's a crazy thought,

just grow java moss (xmas might look better) on a giant net... 
and then use that as a divider in the tank for the two. 

maybe some very small holes so that the shrimp (but not the puffers) can fit through? iunno... you can work out the details.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

lol.... very cool idea, but the tank is too small i think...


thinking a rescape and guppies.... i think what i really want is more active fish.... something i don't have to look for to find lol, and can see from across the room. 


confused.... but i'll figure it out!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

atclarkson said:


> wth were all you negative nancies when I was asking about puffers?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


You must have missed my post I did tell you about my male that killed the 2 females. I have 2 in a 10 gal lots of wood and plants. I also have 2 figure8 puffers In a 20 gal planted with rocks. Mine are pairs though 1 male 1 female. Can you post a pic I know they are hard to get a pic of throw in a snail and try to get a pic if you can.If it gets out of hand you can divide the tank for now.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I didnt see your post. Figure 8s are neat little guys too.

I'm beginning to think they aren't the kind of fish i wanted anyhow.... thought i did my research, but I just really want fish that are out and about all the time, are bright and flashy and look nice. Prob gonna sell these guys, tear down the tank and rescape (now that i know i can keep plants alive) and by then i'll have had more time to think about stocking. I'll get it right one time '


And one day, i'll get my clownfish


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I started off with 3 and they were too young to sex at that time. It seemed the largest one was picking on only one of the others. One time I saw the aggressive puffer grab the back of the other puffer and shook her body like a rag doll and then tossed her away. Luckily the skin was not punctured. About a week later the one puffer that was totally outside of all the fighting showed signs of maleness (dark red strip down along the belly). As he got older he showed how mild tempered he was with the other 2 females and the females have gotten along beautifully ever since. They still chase and dart at each other but now it is more for fun than aggression. You may have 2 of the same sex. We can't tell by looking as no sexual traits are visible to us but they can sense the difference. I now have 1 male and 3 females and there is peaceful co-existence in that tank. It is such a happy tank . 

I was willing to separate the puffers individually until they showed signs of what sex they were and then introduce them back as a m/f pair. I was lucky and hopefully you will be as well but if you have both of the same sex then you may have to look into other alternatives. You may have to trade and/or buy more to get a m/f pair. 

Also you may get less aggression with more than two. If you watch a dwarf puffer feed they literally have one eye on the food and the other watching their backside. With 2 puffers the aggressive one is at ease and doesn't have to watch his/her backside when attacking the other puffer. With a 3rd puffer the aggressive one would be hesitant and that may be enough to keep the peace. 

I hope some of this helps you.


----------



## Roselynt (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok. So here's a crazy DP story  (I took clarkson's two). 

My emergency tank went belly up last minute. I panicked because it was supposed to be the new home. Didn't know what two do. So said what the heck, what's the worst that will happen???(wince. I know. I know. ) I put them in to my 21 gal with everyone else. Loved them so much I found more. I have 7 now. Bought a baby gate just in case. 

I made the mistake of giving them bloodworms. Within 24 hours my Endlers were missing the tips of their tails. Oops. But aside from one who chases a bit, NO fighting. With ANYONE! The Cory Cat is not thrilled and the Albino Ruby Shark chases them but no biting. The DPs nip a little but I swear sometimes the fish deserve it! 

They school and tend to stick together. One is a loner who likes my fry way too much and one thinks she's a guppy. 

So far, very smart, deliberate and fun little guys. 

Once the 38 cycles, they'll get the 21 to themselves.


----------



## Roselynt (Mar 8, 2009)

They like the bloodworms but love the frozen brine shrimp. Will have to hunt down pest snails and breed them. My loaches thought the treat was for them and swiped all of them!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Iam sorry but fish do not deserve to be nipped. Dont be surprised if you come home one day and some of your fish are dead or missing, I know they are cute and little but with 7 in a 20 gal once they mature it wouldnt suprise me if some kill the other ones. Good Luck though I hope it works out for you.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Roselynt said:


> Ok. So here's a crazy DP story  (I took clarkson's two).
> 
> My emergency tank went belly up last minute. I panicked because it was supposed to be the new home. Didn't know what two do. So said what the heck, what's the worst that will happen???(wince. I know. I know. ) I put them in to my 21 gal with everyone else. Loved them so much I found more. I have 7 now. Bought a baby gate just in case.
> 
> ...


Glad you're enjoying them  The guppies are awesome! They're all best buddies lol


----------

